# Triple R Tractors



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm posting this out of sheer curiosity!

With people looking for simple pre-electronics tractors why do people not use their service? By what I've read one can get a totally redone around 100hp tractor for $40-50K. Does this make sense?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, last I heard he was over 2 years out on project tractors? Sells lots of parts to keep the 88 series IH running. It makes them as nice as they can be, still a 40 year old tractor. Lots of advancements in the last 40 years too. Not saying they aren’t worth it, I would much rather sit in our 2002 Challenger 665 all day versus our 1980 AC 7580. It’s fun but Day much more enjoyable using swath control and auto-steer.


----------

